# Diabetes in toddlers - Help please



## Brendano (Sep 22, 2020)

Hello everyone,

New to the forums so apologies if this is the wrong section to post in. 

I have a son who is 20 months old and has alot of the symptoms of diabetes (excessive thirst, urination, hunger, weightloss, fruity breath, tiredness). He also has some symptoms of autism when relating to his communication skills - currently he can say momma and dadda but doesn't seem to really know what it means and spends all day either tired and frustrated or sleepy and has no way of communicating anything to us. 

I guess I'm looking to see if anyone else has had similar issues with a toddler that has then went on to be diagnosed with diabetes. It does run in my family and another child in the family went through similar symptoms and didn't start talking etc till be started insulin at 3 years old after being rushed to hospital when he fell very ill. 

I have tried to get the doctors to test him since he was around 9-10 months old as he has always been a very upset/lethargic baby but they have only just decided they will test him when we can get to the hospital for a full blood test as the health visitor came today around 10am and he laid on the floor and passed out the whole time she was here. 

Also, while we are awaiting an appointment is there anything at all we can try to see if it helps him. I don't know if he needs more or less carbohydrates or how it all works or if there's anything in the meantime we should be doing with him to see if it offers any improvements. 

Thanks for any help anyone can offer


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 22, 2020)

If you have someone in the family close by that has diabetes and tests regularly could I maybe suggest you finger prick your wee lad and see what the results are xx


----------



## Brendano (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi, the doctors did a finger prick test recently and said it was slightly high but as he had his breakfast a couple of hours before they weren't that concerned but would monitor it (although no further appointment was made to monitor). The health visitor is pushing for full bloods for him as she said he has alot of the symptoms.


----------



## Kaylz (Sep 22, 2020)

I'd be trying to test him at home, especially in the morning before he's had anything xx


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 22, 2020)

GPs know very little about diabetes. You want to know the reading from his finger prick test. As @Kaylz says, can you get your relative to do a finger prick test on him this evening. Things can go horribly wrong very quickly and if you get a reading in the high 20s or 30s then you should be taking him straight to A&E tonight.
As regards what to give him, water or sugar free squash is best, particularly when he is weeing a lot. Nothing containing any carbs, definitely not fruit juice.


----------



## Brendano (Sep 22, 2020)

My wife was the one who went in with him for the finger prick but apparently it was 8 which they said was fine. What kind of figure would I be looking for in the morning before eating as a normal level? And should be be kept away from all sugar or types of carbohydrates until the test? Thanks


----------



## Bronco Billy (Sep 22, 2020)

Hi Brendano. This must be a very worrying time for you.

A fasting blood glucose level should be no more than 7. A random test after eating would need to be 11 for your son to be diagnosed. To be honest, unless the test is meant to be a fasting test, I would be tempted to make sure he has carbs and sugars as the test will then show how his body deals with them. Normal levels are between 4 and 7, so while 8 isn't high enough for a diagnosis to be made, it's slightly higher than normal, although the timing of the last meal may account for this number.

If you can access a testing kit to do some more tests of your own, then great. If not, I'd be tempted to visit A&E given all the other symptoms. As has already been said, GPs aren't that good at diagnosing T1 simply because they rarely, if ever see it.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 22, 2020)

Well we all know what is right and wrong when we're talking about older kids and adults - but babies I really don't personally - though I have heard that both body temperature and BP are quite different for littluns.

I'd be happier if you rang 111 at least and discuss your fears TBH.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 23, 2020)

trophywench said:


> Well we all know what is right and wrong when we're talking about older kids and adults - but babies I really don't personally - though I have heard that both body temperature and BP are quite different for littluns.
> 
> I'd be happier if you rang 111 at least and discuss your fears TBH.


Heart rates too!


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 23, 2020)

If the symptoms you are describing were associated with diabetes then I would have expected a significantly higher finger prick result than 8. The excessive weeing and thirst usually kick in when BG levels are persistently 10 or above usually mid teens or higher is when it becomes really noticeable and if he was drinking fruit juice or sugary drinks or even milk on top of a reading like that then it could easily push him into the 20s and very dangerous levels, but since the reading was an 8 and he has been symptomatic for a while I think it is likely not diabetes and avoiding carbs would not be a concern at this stage. 
Obviously his symptoms warrant further investigation sooner rather than later because something is not right but I feel a lot less concerned about diabetes knowing that his reading was just 8.

Interestingly we had another parent in the last week or so who posted about the exact same symptoms with their child and the breath smell was so strong you could smell it when you entered the room. Not sure if they got to the bottom of it but I believe diabetes was ruled out.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 24, 2020)

Sorry to hear about the worries you have with your little man @Brendano 

Hope the checks they are running cast some light on the situation and give you practical workable ways forward - or at least rule some things out!


----------

